# touch button control?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

By using an SSC-32 board and VSA software, is there a way that I can just press a button every time I want a mouth to open for a song? Or do I have to graph out each mouth opening?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

All you need to do sickie is get a usb joystick and use the capture function in VSA to record your motions real time.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Be sure to hold down the "A" button the whole time to make it work with a joystick.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, guys. That tidbit is the most excellent tip I've gotten yet!

Do you see how the movements look on the prop in real time as it's recording, or do you have to record, and then see how it looks?

PS Any ideas on where to get a cheap usb joystick?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this for $12.99 plus shipping.










http://www.compusa.com/applications...PUSA&cm_mmc_o=2mHCjCVybgwTyz__wyCjCVqHCjCdwwp


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks, guys. That tidbit is the most excellent tip I've gotten yet!
> 
> Do you see how the movements look on the prop in real time as it's recording, or do you have to record, and then see how it looks?
> 
> PS Any ideas on where to get a cheap usb joystick?


er...reading back on that, does that record pan and tilt motions with a joystick, too? I thought yes, but I may have read into this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie, first you should use a joy PAD with little sticks...looks like a Sidewinder, or a PSX controller. You don't want a huge stick for fast motions for obvious reasons.

You can control any servo track with a joystick, but only record one at a time.

You can see the servo move as you record.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you talking about this, Doc? : 









Is there a way to record all servo movements from a joystick at once?

I mean, you are technically sending 4 directions to the joystick after all, right?

Edit: What I mean to say is, if you want the skull to talk while panning his head right and then looking up, you wouldn't have to do the track three times, right? One for each servo.....you could just push the button while panning and tilting up and do all three at once, right?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope..In VSA you can only record one track at a time.
That joypad is the correct style, just make sure you buy one for a PC.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm...is there any other software that records multiple tracks at once? Or do they all do one at a time?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of, at least not commercially, but EvilBob wrote something a while back, it uses a mouse to record 3 axis, with an input for you to talk into a mic to record jaw motion. Sorry I don't have a link anymore, but maybe he can chime in? I know it outputs SSC32 data only. You then import it into VSA. No joystick though, just mouse with a wheel.

[edited] Parlay exports multiple cards, but VSA only imports data for SSC32.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, I set the wayback machine for 2 years ago and found it:
http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/parlay.zip

Here is a link to Halloween forum thread about the software..a good read, it answers alot of questions.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/61946-pirate-skull-servo-control-software.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, I've said it before and I'll say it again. You are Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You are most welcome!


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Doc. Are you still using this program to do your skull routines ?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No, I do it the "hard way". I get better control that way.


----------

